# in einer Methode eine andere Methode aufrufen



## BLUEJJAVA (19. Apr 2005)

Hallo,

ich bin noch ein Neuling in Java. Nun meine Frage, wie ruft man in einer Methode eine andere Methode in der gleichen Klasse auf?
Ich arbeite mit BlueJ.

Danke schonmal für eure Antworten


----------



## Sky (19. Apr 2005)

```
public void doSomething() {
  //...
  int i = doSomethingElse(); // methoden-aufruf
  //...
}
private int doSomethingElse() {
  return 10;
}
```


----------

